# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Welcome

## Optitech USA

Members,

OPTITECH USA would like to personally thank Optiboard and its members for the opportunity to sponsor this new forum!

OPTITECH USA was created in 2012 by Jason Paoli, with the intention to  provide excellent service and products at affordable prices. Jason  started in the industry in the late 90's as an Optician. His passion for  equipment began a few years later when he began working in a lab  producing lenses for a large national chain. He slowly became one of the  most efficient lab managers in the country within his company. Jason  left the industry full time in the early 2000's and became Deputy  Sheriff in Florida. In 2008 Jason was awarded Deputy of the Year and  promoted to Major Crimes Detective. During his time at the Sheriff’s  Department, he studied engineering and became certified through IPC for  circuit board diagnostics/repair, "knowing this is where the industry  was heading". Jason left the Sheriffs Office in 2009 to pursue his true  passion of repairing Optical Lab Equipment. He was welcomed back by his  former employer and tasked with managing several labs in the Area.  During this time Jason began learning the in's and out's of the  equipment in the offices. Optitech USA started as a "one man band" in a  very small space providing extremely high quality refurbished lab  equipment. Since then, Optitech USA has grown with its large Phoropter  Service Program and Refurbished Lab and Diagnostic equipment to over  9000 consumers throughout the country. 

What sets Optitech USA apart from its competitors is its attention to  detail and extraordinary customer service. Optitech USA also provides  customers with an opportunity to get their current equipment repaired or  serviced without the pressure of buying replacements. This service is  available to everyone, whether your equipment was purchased from us or  anyone else at an affordable cost to you. Once again we thank you for  the opportunity to serve the members of this forum by answering any questions you may have about current or future equipment needs in your practice, also any topics or questions you may have about service or repair of your equipment.

----------


## jc17777

Thanks for sponsoring the new forum! welcome to Optiboard

----------


## AngeHamm

Awesome!

----------


## Optitech USA

Thank you!

----------


## Hayde

This is exciting!

A new forum and a new OB sponsor!  Happy day!

----------


## Quince

What an awesome background! My plan before this was actually forensic science! I guess optics and law enforcement go hand-in-hand  :Giggle:

----------

